# Are you in the mood?



## wasabi (Aug 1, 2005)

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]The Moods of a Woman


  An angel of truth and a dream of fiction,
 A woman is a bundle of contradiction,
 She's afraid of a wasp, will scream at a mouse,
 But will tackle a stranger alone in the house.
 Sour as vinegar, sweet as a rose,
 She'll kiss you one minute, then turn up her nose,
 She'll win you in rage, enchant you in silk,
 She'll be stronger than brandy, milder than milk,
 At times she'll be vengeful, merry and sad,
 She'll hate you like poison, and love you like mad.



    The Moods of a Man


    Hungry
H--ny.
 Sleepy.
[/font]


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 1, 2005)

I love it Wasabi!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2005)

Right on Wasabi 

kadesma


----------



## luvs (Aug 1, 2005)

hey, who wrote a poem about me?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2005)

LOL!  I've passed it on.  Thanks!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 2, 2005)

And after all the good things I said about women, hmph.  I take it all back.  To label all of us men as so shallow (fake indignation here).  Why I'm so deep that my heart is in a black place where the sun don't shine.  

And just remember, when you seperate the syllables, woman becomes wo - man, or in other words, woe to man  

I remember who opened Pandora's box.  And wasn't Pandora a woman/Godess?  Why'd she keep a box with all of the nasties in it in the first place.  Me thinks somethings mighty strange here.

Just kidding.  

After all the fun I poke at the "gentler" gender, I can take a few shots from the ladies.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie (Aug 2, 2005)

wasabi i love it !!!!! needed the laugh today too so thank you


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you!!!  I love it!!!  What a way to start my day!


----------

